# Mercedes/Sprinter



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I am thinking about getting one of these for my business; anyone have one or experiences with one. It like the ideal paint vehicle; diesel, plenty of headroom and you can get the dually rear end. I would probably get the Mercedes however superficial it may be prospective clients will see the emblem and think fancy painter rig. I guess I could get the Dodge and swap all the emblems.

Let me know the pros and cons. Also, if you own one some pics of how you have it set up would be great.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

that fancy thing can work against you, make sure you know your clients and what they think. its easy to see the mercedes logo and think " well they must over charge"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

These days, diesel isnt so cost-effective either...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

stansoph said:


> I am thinking about getting one of these for my business; anyone have one or experiences with one. It like the ideal paint vehicle; diesel, plenty of headroom and you can get the dually rear end. I would probably get the Mercedes however superficial it may be prospective clients will see the emblem and think fancy painter rig. I guess I could get the Dodge and swap all the emblems.
> 
> Let me know the pros and cons. Also, if you own one some pics of how you have it set up would be great.


A friend of mine (plumber) has one. He loads it down with heavy stuff every day. Says it get around 24 mpg. (better than my Dodge Ram) still rides well, and holds ton's of stuff. I'd actually would like one too. Diesel is not cheap, but if you figure in the increased miles per gallon, and the fact a good diesel engine will run 200,000 to 300,000 miles, you'd probably come out ahead.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not a dodge fan, but for a work vehicle I'd take the dodge over mercedes. Customers won't think you're too "pimp" for them. If they're anything like their other cars/trucks, it's alot cheaper to repair the dodge when things break.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

A lot of those sprinters are also tagged freightliner and others there are plenty types out there.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

As smart as I think I am; I didn't think about the logo working against me. I think I will go and get a test drive this week. I know the diesel is the way to go even if it more expensive to fill up over gasoline. Diesel today was $4.89/gal. Fing expensive.


----------

